# Gear for 2017?



## Gut_Pile (Jul 21, 2016)

What are you planning on adding to your arsenal for the 2017 season?


----------



## sman (Jul 21, 2016)

M3020

Already picked her up.


----------



## chefrific (Jul 21, 2016)

Couple more trumpets, another leaf suit, and I'm debating converting to a 20 gauge.  My oldest son is sheepish when shooting my 12, so a 20 is in our future.
Also need to accumulate more paid time off at my job before turkey season.
One of my goals next season is to put my buddy out west on his first Eastern.  He hooked me up with my first Rios, so it's payback time.  Both my friend out west and my father in law have never shot a turkey, so nothing would make me happier than to call a couple of gobblers in for these guys.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jul 21, 2016)

I'm going to try and take it easy this off season.....but I say that every year.

More TSS, Buice Trumpet(s), another pair of rubber boots, and some more Nomad clothing once they come out with their new gear for spring.


----------



## QuackAttack101 (Jul 21, 2016)

I too will likely convert to the 20 gauge.  My wife's 20 is just so much easier to carry all day than my 12.

Probably pick up another box call or two at Unicoi and I'm sure I'll end up with at least one more pot call between now and March.

I'd also like to get me a good pair of binoculars before going out west again.  My $50 pair just didn't cut it out there


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 21, 2016)

Nothing.......  Atleast that I can think of at this moment.


----------



## six (Jul 21, 2016)

Weatherby SA459 20 gauge, check
Shells for above, check

I'm ready!


----------



## goblr77 (Jul 22, 2016)

No plans for new stuff at the moment but I'm sure I'll grossly overspend on things I don't need next spring.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jul 22, 2016)

Don't need anything but I'm sure I'll come home with a couple of boxes at Unicoi


----------



## rem 300 (Jul 22, 2016)

Probably a trumpet or two


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 25, 2016)

Trumpets


----------



## Steve Roberts (Jul 26, 2016)

Finish up  my project guns 2 Savage 220A's 16ga & 20ga, and a Yildiz 410. Got to buy more of that evil TSS shot!!!!!


----------



## GLS (Jul 26, 2016)

Before last season, I had my 2003 Sequoia wired for the Warn 8000S portable winch.  The wiring was to the rear to take advantage of the 2" hitch receiver.  Saved my bacon once during the season.  Just had a front hitch installed and wired for the front.  Overall weight is about 85 lbs. in its hitch cradle.  100' of Spectra rope.  Now I can pull from front or back.  Cut a wad of rivercane to make yelpers and it's just about dried.  Picked up a Remington Spartan (Baikal MP-18) in .410 and 20 as back up guns.  Handed the .410 to William at Sumtoy Saturday.  Trigger work and 336 mount installation.  Gun shot 131 in the 10"  at 40 yards.   Will try brass when it returns.


----------



## GAGE (Jul 26, 2016)

I am thinking of having my daughters 20 youth dipped and then adding a Fastfire to it. That is all that I can think of.


----------



## JWT (Jul 26, 2016)

Land with turkeys on it


----------



## GLS (Jul 26, 2016)

GAGE said:


> I am thinking of having my daughters 20 youth dipped and then adding a Fastfire to it. That is all that I can think of.


A great parent and child project is DIY rattle-can painting the child's gun.  A friend and his two sons sponge painted a single-shot 20 gauge and it turned out great.  There's lots of web info on how to do it.  Gil


----------



## nrh0011 (Jul 26, 2016)

Think I'll work on this patience thing, gonna ask the good Lord for much needed patience in my life especially when it comes to turkey chasin!!


----------



## ryanwhit (Jul 26, 2016)

Fuel.  I'd like to stock up on fuel while prices are low.


----------



## M Sharpe (Jul 26, 2016)

Gaswamp said:


> Don't need anything but I'm sure I'll come home with a couple of boxes at Unicoi



Dan is migrating into the longboxes!! I can't wait to hear what he has to offer!!


----------



## M Sharpe (Jul 26, 2016)

Think I'm going to try some tiger stripe camo this year. Mr. Lamar is supposed to be building me an all walnut box this year, and who knows what will follow me home from Unicoi!!!


----------



## Gaswamp (Jul 27, 2016)

Steve Roberts said:


> Finish up  my project guns 2 Savage 220A's 16ga & 20ga, and a Yildiz 410. Got to buy more of that evil TSS shot!!!!!



could save you a project by taking that 16 off your hands


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 27, 2016)

Gaswamp said:


> could save you a project by taking that 16 off your hands



You are too kind!


----------



## Gaswamp (Jul 27, 2016)

M Sharpe said:


> Dan is migrating into the longboxes!! I can't wait to hear what he has to offer!!



yeah limiting my decisions at Unicoi will be tough

Another Harwell box
Another Harris box
Another Lancaster box
get a Williams longbox
get a Buice box

those will be my choices going in.


----------



## Steve Roberts (Jul 27, 2016)

Gaswamp said:


> could save you a project by taking that 16 off your hands



You are to kind!!! But my dad always wished he had a 16Ga turkey gun, and never got one. So, with the help of my good friend Curtis Wilbanks, I'm building this one for POP!!!


----------



## Gaswamp (Jul 28, 2016)

Steve Roberts said:


> You are to kind!!! But my dad always wished he had a 16Ga turkey gun, and never got one. So, with the help of my good friend Curtis Wilbanks, I'm building this one for POP!!!



Tell Curtis I said hey,,,he's done some work for me in the past


----------



## Steve Roberts (Jul 28, 2016)

Will do, I should be over there tomorrow.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jul 29, 2016)

nrh0011 said:


> Think I'll work on this patience thing, gonna ask the good Lord for much needed patience in my life especially when it comes to turkey chasin!!



patience is important but it can be rated too highly....it needs to function with the other 3 p's to up your game


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 4, 2016)

M Sharpe said:


> Dan is migrating into the longboxes!! I can't wait to hear what he has to offer!!



looking forward to playing Dan's boxes


----------



## mossyoakpro (Aug 4, 2016)

I'm hoping to add some turkeys to the properties I hunt....anyone have any spares?


----------



## Will-dawg (Aug 4, 2016)

mossyoakpro said:


> I'm hoping to add some turkeys to the properties I hunt....anyone have any spares?



I hear ya Mopro. Slim pickings around here these days too.


----------



## nick_o_demus (Aug 5, 2016)

Added a pistol creek glass call to my arsenal. Met these guys at the gon blast. Their calls sound great!


----------



## SC Hunter (Aug 16, 2016)

Taking my 20 gauge single shot to sumtoy here soon. Other than the gun project I just need turkeys to act right next year.


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 20, 2016)

SC Hunter said:


> Taking my 20 gauge single shot to sumtoy here soon. Other than the gun project I just need turkeys to act right next year.



what kind of 20 single u got?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 20, 2016)

Well.....going to pick-up a new shotgun next week.


----------



## rem 300 (Aug 20, 2016)

01Foreman400 said:


> Well.....going to pick-up a new shotgun next week.



What kind you getting this time?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 21, 2016)

rem 300 said:


> What kind you getting this time?



Savage 220A "Gun Docc Special" 12 ga.


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 21, 2016)

01Foreman400 said:


> Savage 220A "Gun Docc Special" 12 ga.



man with all them fancy high dollar shotguns u got and u going to limit urself to one shot whit a 1950's Savage.  What's this world coming too


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 21, 2016)

Gaswamp said:


> man with all them fancy high dollar shotguns u got and u going to limit urself to one shot whit a 1950's Savage.  What's this world coming too



And I said I'd never buy a single shot turkey gun.    Got a TSS load just for it!


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 21, 2016)

01Foreman400 said:


> And I said I'd never buy a single shot turkey gun.    Got a TSS load just for it!



look forward to the future pics.  The Winchester extended range u've been hording wud b a good load for that gun.  Tell GunDocc I said hey again.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 21, 2016)

Gaswamp said:


> look forward to the future pics.  The Winchester extended range u've been hording wud b a good load for that gun.  Tell GunDocc I said hey again.



This one is already built and the 3-4 year wait is done.


----------



## fountain (Aug 24, 2016)

Maybe a new call or two and some plane tickets


----------



## SC Hunter (Aug 24, 2016)

Gaswamp said:


> what kind of 20 single u got?



Just a ol H&R partner. I paid 75 dollars for it from a fella that bought it and didn't like the hammer. I have been wanting to make it into a turkey gun and finally made up my mind to do it. I always have to many other projects going on.


----------



## Steve Roberts (Aug 24, 2016)

01Foreman400 said:


> Savage 220A "Gun Docc Special" 12 ga.



Is that the Savage 220A rocket on here had for sale? Spend all day today with Curtis AKA Gun Docc working his magic on my Savage 220A 16ga, and the 2  Yildiz single shot 410's.


----------



## Steve Roberts (Aug 24, 2016)

Gaswamp said:


> man with all them fancy high dollar shotguns u got and u going to limit urself to one shot whit a 1950's Savage.  What's this world coming too



Hey Gaswamp I think I put the pressure on him!!! lol


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 25, 2016)

Steve Roberts said:


> Is that the Savage 220A rocket on here had for sale? Spend all day today with Curtis AKA Gun Docc working his magic on my Savage 220A 16ga, and the 2  Yildiz single shot 410's.



That's it!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 25, 2016)

Steve Roberts said:


> Hey Gaswamp I think I put the pressure on him!!! lol



I've always been intrigued by the Gun Docc special shotguns.  Finally had the opportunity to own one.....


----------



## Steve Roberts (Aug 25, 2016)

01Foreman400 said:


> I've always been intrigued by the Gun Docc special shotguns.  Finally had the opportunity to own one.....



You will never be the same!!! Those guns are magical after Curtis gets done with them!!!


----------



## deerslayer357 (Aug 26, 2016)

Just got some more TSS in a couple weeks ago and want to add a lightweight 20 gauge also a new trumpet that I am trying to learn to use


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 27, 2016)

deerslayer357 said:


> Just got some more TSS in a couple weeks ago and want to add a lightweight 20 gauge also a new trumpet that I am trying to learn to use



Welcome to the addiction.....


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 28, 2016)

01Foreman400 said:


> Well.....going to pick-up a new shotgun next week.



holler at me if you come thru my neck of the woods


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 28, 2016)

Gaswamp said:


> holler at me if you come thru my neck of the woods



  One those brown trucks delivered it right down the street.


----------



## BIGGUS (Aug 28, 2016)

20ga. Benelli M2. Gonna send it off to Rob Roberts for a little tweakin'.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 28, 2016)

BIGGUS said:


> 20ga. Benelli M2. Gonna send it off to Rob Roberts for a little tweakin'.



Great choice!  Are you going to load TSS for it?


----------



## BIGGUS (Aug 29, 2016)

Absolutely! Hawglips here I come. Loaded it for the SBE II 12ga last year. Way overkill. The M2 feels like carrying a BB gun. 5.5lbs.


----------



## Steve Roberts (Aug 29, 2016)

01Foreman400 said:


> One those brown trucks delivered it right down the street.



What do you think about your new magic wand?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 30, 2016)

Steve Roberts said:


> What do you think about your new magic wand?



I like the looks and feel of it.  I want to see some patterns before I make a final decision.  I'm worried about pine goats right now though.


----------



## hrstille (Sep 3, 2016)

3 more shells


----------



## Riverrat84 (Sep 3, 2016)

About 4 pairs of gloves. Found seven for the left hand this past opening day eve, but nairy right hand.


----------



## sman (Sep 4, 2016)

I want a basketball dead center at 30 pattern.  No more how many can I get at 40.

Yardage last year was 20, 30, 25, 40, 20, 40, and 15.


----------



## nick_o_demus (Sep 4, 2016)

Forgot about this...

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=873694


----------



## turkeykirk (Sep 4, 2016)

01Foreman400 said:


> Well.....going to pick-up a new shotgun next week.



Found a picture of 01Foreman400 with all his guns going on a turkey hunt!!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Sep 5, 2016)

turkeykirk said:


> Found a picture of 01Foreman400 with all his guns going on a turkey hunt!!


----------



## JMB (Sep 7, 2016)

A pop up blind,new decoys, and maybe one of those 4x4 gobblers with a remote...just kidding. Ha! 

Probably just two cases of tick repellant and a lot of out of state licenses.


----------



## Steve Roberts (Sep 7, 2016)

turkeykirk said:


> Found a picture of 01Foreman400 with all his guns going on a turkey hunt!!



Ole D has a bunch of nice turkey fire irons!!!


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Sep 11, 2016)

Have a 28 O/U. Had so much fun this year with TSS in a 20 that think will buy ingredients for some shells and a couple of turkey chokes for the 28.

Blew the soles off my snake boots, and had to buy another pair. Bought zip up Chippewas, and really don't like them. 

Would love to find a very comfortable pair of tall (17") zip up the side snake boots (not zip and lace). Just don't know anyone that makes such a thing (Browning made my old ones - they don't make snake boots anymore).

Other than that I'm good to go.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Sep 12, 2016)

Give the Chippewa's some time to break in. I wasn't too fond of mine the first few hunts but now they are the most comfortable boot I own.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Sep 13, 2016)

After 35 years of working my Boss awarded this to me on my 35th anniversary.I had to buy a JEB'S choke and sling to match.


----------



## Gaswamp (Sep 13, 2016)

just bought a pair of these.   Very comfy right off the bat.  http://www.crispius.com/wyoming-gtx-uninsulated-hunting-boot


----------



## brittonl (Sep 17, 2016)

Sent an M1 20ga to Rob Roberts last week getting a complete makeover for my boys. I may be barrowing it at times myself come spring.


----------

